# Military Service



## bczoom

So we have an idea as it's beneficial to know in so many ways, chime in if you served in the military.

Myself, USMC 1982-86.  Semper Fidelis!!


----------



## Cityboy

Ditto. Same place. Same time.


----------



## bczoom

Cityboy said:
			
		

> Ditto. Same place. Same time.


Ahhh, that's not me under a second signon...  CB(F) and I have already covered this trail.


----------



## DaveNay

AFROTC 1989-90.

Probably doesn't count. 

Military and me didn't get along, so I got out before it caused problems for both of us.


----------



## Cityboy

bczoom said:
			
		

> Ahhh, that's not me under a second signon... CB(F) and I have already covered this trail.


 
U wuz a winger weren't ya BC?


----------



## LarryRB

Army helicopters

1970-74


----------



## bczoom

Cityboy said:
			
		

> U wuz a winger weren't ya BC?


Yea, but don't hold it against me...

Larry - which helicopters did you work on?  I worked on some Vietnam era Cobra attack helicopters (as well as the new ones).


----------



## LarryRB

I was a flight crew chief, 1200 hours, in D model Huey's


----------



## bczoom

LarryRB said:
			
		

> I was a flight crew chief, 1200 hours, in D model Huey's


OK.  I was on the N model Huey's.


----------



## nixon

Usaf,Feb '67-Sept '88.


----------



## Cityboy

bczoom said:
			
		

> Yea, but don't hold it against me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't hold it against you. Once I saw how y'all had it made I was wishin' I could swing with the wing too.
Click to expand...


----------



## LarryRB

> I wouldn't hold it against you. Once I saw how y'all had it made I was wishin' I could swing with the wing too.


 
Who had it made in swing wings?


----------



## bczoom

Us "wingers" didn't have to to the 5:00 am wakeups, marches all over (for no reason), cruised around in helicopters instead of humping it...


----------



## Cityboy

LarryRB said:
			
		

> Who had it made in swing wings?


 
It's a matter of perspective, I suppose. Greener grass and all that. From where the rest of us jarheads stood the winger life looked pretty darned good to us.


----------



## AFFitness13

USAF Jul 30, 2002-current day.  I am following in my parents footsteps.  The member known as Nixon is my dad.


----------



## Dargo

AFFitness13 said:
			
		

> USAF Jul 30, 2002-current day. I am following in my parents footsteps. The member known as Nixon is my dad.


 
Thank you, and all the rest of you, for your service to our country and making it possible for me to be here and free to thank you.


----------



## johnday

1/70-5/70 USN reserve, 5/70-5/74 USN regular, 5/74-5/78. USN reserve again.


----------



## bczoom

AFF,

Welcome to the forum.

I've had the pleasure of meeting/seeing your Dad a couple times.  As Dad's go, you got a good one.

It's funny that on each time we parted, a plane inevitably flew over.  Your Dad and I always (instinctively) looked to the sky.  That led to another 30 minute discussion about the military and their aircraft.

Thanks for your service!!!

Brian


----------



## AFFitness13

Dargo, thank you very much for those comforting words.  It feels like there aren't alot of supporters anymore.  Well with the exception of family.  We have protesters here at our base all the time.  I hear all of these bad things on the news and it just feels like I am wasting my time sometimes.  So thank you very much.  It means alot to hear that.  And you are very welcome.  
bczoom, thank you, I think he is a good dad to.  yeah he still does it.  You should have seen him when he was on Lackland for my basic training graduation.  He would hear a plane take off or land and name it.  It was funny.  and like I said to Dargo, thank you and you are welcome.  

Tina Carolynn


----------



## Doc

AFF, I also tip my hat to you. Thanks for serving!  

I was in the Navy at the end of the Vietnam conflict (it was not a declared war at that time ....I'm not sure if it was ever declared a war).

JohnDay, I might have passed you on the Atlantic or pacific. I crossed both of them in the early 70's. On a ammo supply ship. The lonely Bull - USS Butte AE 27.

AFF, the time I was in was much like this in the respect that we had to deal with the demonstrators. Thank God we were allowed liberty without having to wear our uniform. I didn't want to deal with the hassle you'd get out in public in uniform. It sucked. But, afterward I found out how many truly appreciated our service. I do believe that is even more so the case now. You'll see demonstrators against the war. But the vast majority of them will support you and your fellow servicemen. They just want to be heard, and not encourage the current administrations actions. Try not to take it personal, though, I know all to well from experience that is hard to do. 

Glad you joined up here, and glad you made the decision to server our country. It will make you a better man all the way around, I know it did me.


----------



## OkeeDon

> We have protesters here at our base all the time. I hear all of these bad things on the news and it just feels like I am wasting my time sometimes.


No one on this forum is stronger in their belief that our _entry_ into this war was a mistake.  However, _that is not the troop's fault._  It wasn't their fault in Vietnam, and it's not their fault in Iraq.  The protesters are barking up the wrong tree.  You and the rest of the troops are doing the job you were asked to do, and you are doing it better than anyone could expect.  

I never got a chance to serve; the draft board doctor found my lungs were in too bad shape, and I was declared unfit.


----------



## AFFitness13

Doc thank you.  And thank you all for your time.  Some of it I was not around.  But thank you very much.  My dad (Nixon) got me into watching the history channel and to see what you guys went through.  Thank you.  I have been deployed 2 times, and it wasn't even a deployment.  It was a retreat away from home.  But thank you all for serving, and your very kind words of hope and inspiration.  
Tina


----------



## LarryRB

OkeeDon said:
			
		

> No one on this forum is stronger in their belief that our _entry_ into this war was a mistake. However, _that is not the troop's fault._ It wasn't their fault in Vietnam, and it's not their fault in Iraq. The protesters are barking up the wrong tree. You and the rest of the troops are doing the job you were asked to do, and you are doing it better than anyone could expect.
> 
> I never got a chance to serve; the draft board doctor found my lungs were in too bad shape, and I was declared unfit.


 
Don,
I'll tell you, politically we will probably never agree to agree or disagree on anything. I will say on your behalf, this is finally some nice words of wisdom and I hope Nixon's son understands this, which, I am sure he will. Two of 3 1/2 tours in VN myself flying Hueys.. Might not have been the right thing or right place to be, but, out politicians and then countrymen sold us down the tubes in a heartbeat.. I hope not to see this type action ever again...


----------



## Doc

Hi Tina (AFF);
Well I messed up.  I assumed you were a man, and said that serving would make a better man out of you.  OPPS!  Sorry about that.  I think you got the jest of the statement.  
Is AFHooRA a friend of yours?  You both joined around the same time, so I made the assumption your friends.  
Have a good one,
Doc


----------



## AFFitness13

It is okay to assume I am a male.  I will forgive you this time  .  Yeah I knew what you meant out of the statement.  AFhooRA is my husband. he joined one week after I did.  Basic was interesting to say the least.  We were in the same squadrons, just dorms apart.


----------



## Doc

That does make it handy!  Welcome both of you to FF.  Glad you joined here, and thanks to you and your husband for serving in this crazy time.


----------



## Viking

US Navy, Submarine Service, 1982-89


----------



## Melensdad

Viking said:
			
		

> US Navy, Submarine Service, 1982-89




No military service for me.  I fell into the age group when there was no draft, Viet Nam was ending.  Military runs deep in the family on both sides.  

My reason for posting here is not to admit I didn't go, but to say that I've had the privledge of being on a US Submarine once for a tour, and I've also been on a newly refurbished German WWII submarine and I have to say that duty on a submarine would scare the living crap out of me.  I think it takes a special bravery to work on a sub.  Kudos to Viking for doing it for 7 years.


----------



## AFFitness13

Doc thank you and I am glad to have joined.  Thank you , and you are welcome.  

I have to agree with you BSkurka.  I have also been on a Sub once, I couldn't do it.  I could not live on that itty bitty thing for months at a time.  So thank you for having to do that.


----------



## Viking

Thanks Bob and AF for the kind words, it was my pleasure. Here are a few shots of my old boat, USS Narwhal SSN 671.


----------



## Melensdad

Viking said:
			
		

> Thanks Bob and AF for the kind words, it was my pleasure. Here are a few shots of my old boat, USS Narwhal SSN 671.




_OFF TOPIC . . . I wish I could find the photos of the WWII German Sub I took to post for you to make some comparisons.  I did have the opportunity to talk to one of the surviving members of the boarding party that captured the sub.  It is currently on display at the Museum of Science & Industry in Chicago.  We are members there and get to attend special showing, events prior to public display.  The WWII German Sub has been there for a few decades but really fell into disrepair.  It is in pristine shape now and I would encourage anyone visiting Chicago to tour it.  _


----------



## nixon

Viking , You must have a better temperment than I do . I went on an old Diesel electric sub in the late '60's.  How anyone can function for a prolonged period of time in those cramped confines while under water still escapes me.
The men of the "silent  service" have got to be a breed apart . 
My hats off to You !    John


----------



## Cityboy

Ditto on the submariner service Viking. You gotta have it together to serve on a sub in the first place.


----------



## johnday

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> _OFF TOPIC . . . I wish I could find the photos of the WWII German Sub I took to post for you to make some comparisons. I did have the opportunity to talk to one of the surviving members of the boarding party that captured the sub. It is currently on display at the Museum of Science & Industry in Chicago. We are members there and get to attend special showing, events prior to public display. The WWII German Sub has been there for a few decades but really fell into disrepair. It is in pristine shape now and I would encourage anyone visiting Chicago to tour it. _


 
When I was a kid, I watched that sub go up the St.Clair River. I lived there!


----------



## BadAttitude

nixon said:
			
		

> The men of the "silent service" have got to be a breed apart .


That is a true understatment...IMO...if ever one existed! 
No offense meant either

To know the real meaning of the 'silent service breed', you'd have to have been one. It's either in your blood or it isn't! Nothing else can even come close to describing the life they live. I know this because my father was a 30 yr lifer in the USN that included yrs of sub service. I can attribute the stress and challenges that this breed of men endured, contributed to the permanent separation of my father and I. When he was the CO of one sub, it made life even worse. Kinda hard to explain, but for those of you that did serve an extended tour of duty that included the silent service, you probably know what I mean. The consequences of belonging to that "breed apart" are an extreme...and a tough price to pay

I also didn't serve in the military for the same reasons as Bob. No draft & my age group, and the fact that I had absolutely no interest in it at all...side effect of being a military brat, as we we're called<G>. Funny thing I'll never forget, my father didn't even believe there was no draft at the time and returned with me to the recruiting office to hear it himself. Tough guns he was!!

While I originally had no intention of posting anything here, Nixon and Viking's mention of subs caught my eye. After a little web searching, I found mention of my father and the sub...SS 482 Irex, his tour as CO of it until 69 when it was decommissioned, and a few other bits about his tour of duty. Never had any interest to search the web about him or his tour before, until you guys brought it up....
Thanks in a strange, but meaningful way. 
and more importantly...thanks for your service to our country.

Here's a pic I found and a mention of him from the Irex website...

"I lack information for much of 1967-68. But during this time the Irex went on another Med cruise, under the command of R. L. Koehler, during which she visited Nice and she tied up at the Douane pier there to spend a week on a routine port of call. ".....................................................

"Apparently, once stripped, the Irex was then stricken from the Navy inventory (decommissioned) on 17 November 1969. The decommissioning ceremony involved lowering the ensign, and, despite the use of the term "ex" above, on that day the captain, Cmdr Robert L. Koehler, painted over the hull number on the sail. The above list anticipated that the ultimate disposition of the cull would be in 1970 (or April 1971?). "


----------



## dzalphakilo

Army 83-85, "prematurely" (sp?) dishcharged (honerable of course) due to severe hearing loss (I can always hear "ringing" in my ears ).


----------



## loki2

US Army, Infantry with wings.  Gravel Agitator, Beetle Basher. Jumped out of perfectly good airplanes. Learned to sit on my helmet in those Hueys you guys played with so I did not get shot in the jewels. 1961-1964. Far East, but we were not there.Got hit but did not get PH, as we were not there. Had 6 stripes, made Corporal 3 times. Kept shooting allies. Could not tell the difference between North and South. Had a couple of Jar Heads in the family too. WWII. Pacific.  Seems we are always fighting the "Yella Fella"! No regrets, and was glad to pay my debt to my country. Now I feel that I can bitch, as I paid my dues, and bitch I do! Funny, I just found my dog tags two days ago. Long time ago, in a different  :14_6_12:   time and place.

It was a kick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loki2

LarryRB said:
			
		

> Army helicopters
> 
> 1970-74


 
Used to really like to see you guys come in and get our butts out of some really interesting situations. You were a little late for my time, but to you and all the chopper guys before and after. I am still here because of you. The only thing I can say is , Thanks!


----------



## loki2

dzalphakilo said:
			
		

> Army 83-85, "prematurely" (sp?) dishcharged (honerable of course) due to severe hearing loss (I can always hear "ringing" in my ears ).


 
What?????


----------



## Deerlope

Air Force 60-65 B-66 bombers (Nukes) England. Took a 10 year break USAR 75-93 combact engineer.Retired 23 years total service. Now disabled vet.


----------



## LarryRB

loki2 said:
			
		

> Used to really like to see you guys come in and get our butts out of some really interesting situations. You were a little late for my time, but to you and all the chopper guys before and after. I am still here because of you. The only thing I can say is , Thanks!


 
Very hard to talk to other chopper guys too... I had two of a three and half year tour, with a very small special breed of guys. We were their permanent taxi cabs. We were attached to the 5th SFG, Kontum, also known as MACV-SOG, then several name changes followed, however, nothing really changed. Let's see, SOGII,, FOBII, CCC, TFAEII... Name changed were purposely done.........


----------



## dzalphakilo

loki2 said:
			
		

> What?????


 
U.S Army reserves while in high school, '82 (wanted to get a head start with Basic).

AIT at Sill. Started off as a 13 foxtrot (couldn't score high enough for an 11 bravo ). Benning, and then Bragg. Kill a commie for mommy 

"Training", loud "bangs" and next thing you know I can't hear.

Uncle Sam wanted me to transfer me to the REMF's and I said no.

Hey, five minutes later and I got the "what"!


----------



## loki2

LarryRB said:
			
		

> Very hard to talk to other chopper guys too... I had two of a three and half year tour, with a very small special breed of guys. We were their permanent taxi cabs. We were attached to the 5th SFG, Kontum, also known as MACV-SOG, then several name changes followed, however, nothing really changed. Let's see, SOGII,, FOBII, CCC, TFAEII... Name changed were purposely done.........


 
I spent time with the Yards! Great people!!  
We sure turned our backs on them, but that was the shit head liberal polititions. (SHLP), who were making a fortune off of the blood of our soldiers.  While Hanoi Jane was putting out for the enemy.
SOG was not invented when I was in country. Came later.

What????  I can't hear either. Bombs, Bullets and Bullsh*t, all are tough on the hearing.  You mean your ears are not supposed to ring??  Answer the phone.


----------



## dzalphakilo

loki2 said:
			
		

> I spent time with the Yards! Great people!!


My father at the time was in communications in the AF during Vietnam. Spent close to three or four years over there (he was a lifer) during that war. Spent most of his time in Thailand (sp?) wearing civies, and spent some time in Laos as well (always thought it was a BIG secret). How he got some black and white pictures I don't know, but I was amazed at the little airstrips on the sides of mountains in the middle of a jungle so "thick" it was amazing. The planes (not 130's!) where small and he always spoke highly of the pilots and thier skill to land where they had to.

One time back stateside on a visit, he brought me back a handmade crossbow from one the "villagers". No longer than 20", amazing on how the trigger was made, and although the arrows were "short" as well, took skill to make such a straight arrow. Still have that crossbow, and although the "string" is a little frayed, still works perfectly.


----------



## LarryRB

Your Dad probably was stationed at NPK. We did a lot with guys out of that place. I have over a thousand hours in Laos, and less than three hundred in VN. Maybe 20, at most in Cambodia.. We worked an area called Base 609 and leghorn. Ask your Dad about that, and if he knows 609/Leghorn.


----------



## dzalphakilo

And he was just down this past weekend (per my B-17 post here).

FORGIVE the spelling.

Flew into and stayed "awhile" in Udorn, Thailand (apparently where they trained pilots?) then he went over to Vien Chen (sp?) 

He wasn't sure abour 609/leghorn. Honestly, seems like "role reversal" now that he's getting older (he gets flustered easily when he has to "think", and to think I drove him up the wall when he "taught me to drive stick, now he drives me up the wall if he tries to drive my truck).

He enlisted in 1949, still not exactly how old he is 

Mentioned "Air America".


----------



## loki2

LarryRB said:
			
		

> Your Dad probably was stationed at NPK. We did a lot with guys out of that place. I have over a thousand hours in Laos, and less than three hundred in VN. Maybe 20, at most in Cambodia.. We worked an area called Base 609 and leghorn. Ask your Dad about that, and if he knows 609/Leghorn.


 
You could not have been in Laos and Cambodia, because we were not there.


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

AFF-  Don't let the jerks make you think  the rest of us don't appreciate your service.  As your Mom and Dad can tell you, I spent more than a little time in Viet Nam myself and know how disheartening it can be to turn on T.V. and see the lunatic fringe being covered as though they represented the majority.  They don't.  We AMERICANS are simply gratefull there are still enough of you kids with real blood in your viens to pick up the torch of freedom and carry it to other lands in order to insure our safety.  God Bless you and thanks for the sacrifices you make for us daily.


J.P.


----------



## AFFitness13

Thank you and you are welcome Alonzo.  It is hard to see all of that on TV and stay motivated.  Perfect example; My husband and I were coming back on base from a Veterans Day Parade downtown, and there was a guy with his little protesting sign.  I just couldn't believe that he would do that.  But that is his opinion.


----------



## lilnixon

USAF 1974-1994.  

And the VERY Proud Mother of Tina and Austin.  Now serving


----------



## Ricochet

Dargo said:
			
		

> Thank you, and all the rest of you, for your service to our country and making it possible for me to be here and free to thank you.


 
   

Does being an Army brat for 7 years count?


----------



## Michael

USAF active duty July 1973-August 1985, first year in I was a forklift mechainic then retrained into Aircraft Corrision Control specialist and fiberglass repair,  
From June 1981 to July 1983 Air Force Training Instructor at Lackland AFB, Tx (thats a Drill Instructor to non-AF types)  Made E-7 in just a little over 8 years.  

USAF Reserve from August 1984 to September 1996 as a First Sgt in a flying Squadron, retired after my right knee and left ear kept me from flying anymore (mainly my left ear)  

Served in Thailland, Japan, South Korea, The Phillippines, Texas, Nevada, and Maine active duty

Served in Alaska, Washington, California, Phillippines, South Korea, Saudi Arabia (during the first Gulf War)

Retired from the Reserve as E-8 First Sgt.  

My father served during WWII in the Army Air, and the Air Force after the split from the Air Force,  I have had 2 brothers of the 5 brothers serve and they have since also retired with E-8  My other brothers were medically unable to serve.  

I had one brother that enter the Air Force when I was a T.I. and they mistakenly assigned him to the same Squadron that I was a T.I.  I had them immediately transfer him to another Squadron, The reason was to avoid any type of conflict of interest and I made it a point not to visit him until his last day in Basic and he had finished Basic.


----------



## Farmwithjunk

Army, 1972 to 1976, MOS 13 Charlie. (Artillery spotter) (Someone has to do the dirty work)


----------



## bczoom

Bump,

We have several new members so I'm hoping they'll post their service here as well.


----------



## mak2

USMC 1980-1984


----------



## rlk

bczoom said:
			
		

> So we have an idea as it's beneficial to know in so many ways, chime in if you served in the military.


US Army 1964 - 1967 stationed in Heidelburg, Germany.  MOS 74C20

AFF, best of luck to you and your husband, and thanks to both of you for your service. Don't let the few protestors make you think the rest of us don't appreciate your service. All of us are grateful for your sacrifice regardless of what the liberal media says. 

Bob


----------



## ghautz

US Navy  '61-'65.  Electronics school, then 3 years on minesweepers.


----------



## Bobcat

'79-'84 USAF, our motto - "In God we trust. All others we monitor, jam, or deceive".


----------



## bczoom

bobpierce said:


> '79-'84 USAF, our motto - "In God we trust. All others we monitor, jam, or deceive".


Sounds like you worked on the same type of equipment I did.  I worked on the on EA-6B's.  What was the USAF using at the time?


----------



## elsmitro

USMC 1992-2000


----------



## Cowboyjg

I would like to extend a heartfelt thanks as well to those who did and do serve. Most all my family did to some extent and I have a couple of nephews who are Army Reserve and curently deployed. Despite my overwhelming desire to enlist, Uncle Sam wouldn't take me due to lack of vision in my left eye (Birth issue). It didn't stop me from trying to join though, which is a pretty funny story. 

A childhood friend of mine (early 70's) had an older brother (oldest of 6 kids) who had been RA went Reserves and finally Guard. A lifer of sorts. We were so into the military thing that he would arrainge for us to spend time with his Mechanized Infantry unit at the armory and other events. I studied all the training manuals I could get my hands on, all the way thru E5. The guys taught me how to assemble and disassemble various weapons. They'd explain the ins and outs of various vehicles they used. We would talk tactics and stuff too. By the time I was to graduate HS I was psyched. I just knew the "ARMY" life was for me. Kind of like "Alices Restuarant"....lol  Anyway, I trapes into the local recruiters office lookin to kick some tail. I score a 96 on my ASVAB. The recruiter couldn't stop wipin the slobber off his chin. We discussed AIT talked about counter intelligence and other MOS choices. 

Comes time to go for my physical (Newark, NJ). There had to be 200 people in this place all walkin around in thier underwear gettin poked and prodded and measured and stuff. To this point I still had no idea how I was gonna get past the eye exam.  As luck would have it, it was the last exam for me. (in more ways than one)  I'm standing in line waiting my turn to go into this room where a Navy 2 striper is sitting at the table writing and stamping and giving instructions as each person would walk up and stick thier face on one of those exam machines they use at the Driver License office. I noticed that every time someone would step up, this seaman would bark out directions and write and stamp and never look up at the machine. I figured out how I  was gonna beat the system.

I step up to the machine,"Right eye" he barks. I read with my right eye (the good one) Thank God. "Ok, Left eye" he says. Ever so gently and slowly I slide my head to the left and start reading the lines. He looks up at me and says "WTF are you doing?" "Reading the lines like you asked me to", I replied. "Your supposed to use your left eye" he says. "Oh, That one doesn't work very well" I said matter of fact like....   

Needless to say, that was the extent of my military career. BTW...I had to sit in the back of the van on the way home. I'm sure if he would have had his druthers, the recruiter would have made me walk back.


----------



## Bobcat

bczoom said:


> Sounds like you worked on the same type of equipment I did.  I worked on the on EA-6B's.  What was the USAF using at the time?



EF-111A was the USAF answer to the EA-6B.


----------



## bczoom

bczoom said:


> Bump,
> 
> We have several new members so I'm hoping they'll post their service here as well.


Bump for same reason.  Members of the Coast Guard are allowed to reply...


----------



## fogtender

bczoom said:


> Bump for same reason. Members of the Coast Guard are allowed to reply...


 
I went into the Coast Guard to avoid the Draft...lol Anyway, I figured it would be more noble to save people than killing them. Even got a notice from the Draft board addressed to me at the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Sorrel, stating that I was in violation for not reporting to be drafted. Showed the letter to the Captain, he laughed and wadded it up and tossed it out the porthole in his office and said "Let them come and get you"....

Well the first night in Boot Camp, standing at attention butt naked with 90 other guys doing the same thing, and our "New" Company Commander was intoducing himself to us and screaming at us that we were somewhere between Whale shit and Maggots (I fully believed he thought we were now Marines or I had gotton on the wrong bus at the airport).

Then he started to tell us in a loud screaming voice as if we were deaf or a quarter of a mile away, the history of the CG. He informed us that the Coast Guard was the oldest US military service _*(4 August 1790 the Coast Guard was created, after the American Revolutution the Navy and Marines were disbanded and put out of exisitance, it wasn't until 1798, July 11 - President John Adams officially signs a bill in to law, creating the US Marines. although they try to claim 1775 but there was no U.S.A. at the time, so pretty shady effort on the Marines/Navy part to act older, must be leftover behavor of trying to buy beer underage)*_ and was formed to stop smuggling operations that were aimed at bringing in goods to the new United States and avoiding paying the taxes, so as pay, the crew got a share of the booty siezed. (so now we are Pirates!!???) The crews were "Drafted" by "Recruiters" going into the harbor bars and finding the biggest, baddest sea slime, thumping him on the head so that he came to at sea... recruited.. Once they found out they got a cut of doing what they did before being recruited, they did a pretty bang up job.

One CG (Cutter Revenue Service at that time) sailing ship was sent to the Caribbean and within 50 years had wiped out much of the pirates since it appears that they were worse than the pirates...

Then he started to tell us about the history of the CG and that During WWII the CG had the highest percentage of losses of any service (this small detail was left out by the recuiter), they ran all the landing craft at Normandy and manned the Guns on the Merchant Marine Ships that were getting sunk by the German U-boats.

Then he started to tell how the Coast Guard was serving in Viet Nam on Rivers and Coastal Patrols (Again, the recruiter left out some small details). We were finely allowed to put on our "Green Slime" outfits until we were issued real uniforms... These "Slime Outfits" looked just like the Marine uniforms of the day...turns out they were!

Anyway, I was in seven years and it was an adventure.... Got out after seven years as an E-6 over Six and still qualified for Food Stamps at the pay grades then. Carter was President and trying to change the retirement system to where after 20 you didn't get retirement until 65. Couldn't see living at below average wages for twenty years and then try to go out and get a real job... Reagan up'd the pay quite a bit when he got in, but I was out by then.


----------



## bczoom

I have some thoughts about the rest of your post but only have a minute.



fogtender said:


> screaming at us that we were somewhere between Whale shit and Maggots (I fully believed he thought we were now Marines or I had gotton on the wrong bus at the airport).


Just so you know, Marines aren't referred to as whale shit.  Not 100% sure, but he may have mixed us up with Squids.  It's a common mistake for those in the CG considering their IQ.  Maggots, is the preferred and most commonly used term.  It doesn't matter, we're all green on the inside.


----------



## fogtender

bczoom said:


> I have some thoughts about the rest of your post but only have a minute.
> 
> 
> Just so you know, Marines aren't referred to as whale shit. Not 100% sure, but he may have mixed us up with Squids. It's a common mistake for those in the CG considering their IQ. Maggots, is the preferred and most commonly used term. It doesn't matter, we're all green on the inside.


 
Whale puke was used a lot during that period too....  I don't think he was picking on any one service, I just figured I had gotton on the wrong bus by that time...


----------



## RNE228

I have not been in the military, but have the utmost respect for those who have, and who are serving, and especially for those who made the ultimate sacrifice. 

I have family members who were. My Grandfather was in the thick of the forest fighting in France, WWI. He had a mustard gas cough the rest of his life. 

I got my Grandfather a personalized brick in the "Walk of Honor" at the Veteran's Memorial in Placerville, Ca. I get a chill in my spine, and tears in my eyes, every time I walk through there. I have the greatest of respect for all who have, and do wear a US Armed Forces uniform. 

Had an aunt and an uncle from my Mom's side of the family in US Army in the '50's. My other uncle, from my Dad's side was a USAF air traffic controller in Greenland in the late '60's. My FIL was US Army in WWII.

I have adopted the USS-Hornet though... It is a museum now; my son and I have been there a number of times, for day trips and thier overnite program(as part of our local Boy Scout program). Amazing the history in CV12, and CV8 before her.

I have also had the great pleasure of meeting the man in the attached video. He served on the USS Hornet, flying F4U's, and the first jets on carriers. I have had the opportunity to tour parts of the ship with him. A living legend to me. 

I also had the pleasure of meeting the guy in the video, his best mate, who lands an F4U a little off to the side when catching the arrestor. He was a docent at the Palm Springs Air Mueum. I was looking around the F4U there, when he came up. Turned out he flew lots of missions off CV12 in F4U's. We ended up talking for an hour will my wife and son finally drug me away...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq61EV-FqYw


----------



## Tractors4u

Army National Guard 1989 to present

Iraq 2006 - 2007


----------



## Glenn9643

Army National Guard 1969 to 1979; Active duty service 1979 to 2000.  Retirement is great!


----------



## Bulldog1401

U.S. Coast Guard from OCT 86 til JAN 91. Spent time in Alaska, Hawaii (twice) New York City, Duluth, and of course, winter in Cape May N.J. Talk about fun!!


----------



## Bulldog1401

Now AFF and the rest of you on active duty serving your country...

Don't, even for a minute, get confused about your backing and support by the american people..We are very proud of you, for your efforts, and the courage it took to enlist and serve as you have been asked to do.  

The protestors are not serving. They are not brave enough to.  The real support for you comes from the silent majority in this country.. the citizens who's houses go silent when news of the war comes on, the people who include you in their prayers, the ones that look at the flag and have pride, because they know that it is more than just fabric.
   The only ones who really care what the protestors think are the politicians, because, unfortunatly, protestors can also vote. 

The people who deserve your efforts are with you in spirit, are proud of you and will be proud of you and you sacrifices for the rest of their lives.


----------



## dsgsr

Army Reserves '79 to '94 76th Div. Infantry, MOS 11B30H (Infantry instructor).


David


----------



## Robert45

U.S. Navy Seabees  73-95
Active and Reserves
Guess that makes me a lifer.


----------



## rico304

Robert45 said:


> U.S. Navy Seabees 73-95
> Active and Reserves
> Guess that makes me a lifer.


 
Ditto on branch and unit. ( I was a CE)

 
My active time was only from 86-87
w/ 5 yrs reserve (SAM program)

Joined Police department in 88. I see a ton of guys that served 
come to work with me.
How did you survive 23 years with those nuts! hahaha
(Just kidding. I enjoyed my short active time very much. ((but they were nuts ))


----------



## Ray

Air Traffic Controller

USAF


----------



## Bobcat

Ray said:


> Air Traffic Controller
> 
> USAF



When and where?


----------



## Erik

USN/USNR (SAM program) 1/85-10/88  (Early limbo becuase of a bad case of "kneezles")  USNR-I 10/88-4/91


----------



## EastTexFrank

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> AFF- Don't let the jerks make you think the rest of us don't appreciate your service. As your Mom and Dad can tell you, I spent more than a little time in Viet Nam myself and know how disheartening it can be to turn on T.V. and see the lunatic fringe being covered as though they represented the majority. They don't. We AMERICANS are simply gratefull there are still enough of you kids with real blood in your viens to pick up the torch of freedom and carry it to other lands in order to insure our safety. God Bless you and thanks for the sacrifices you make for us daily.
> 
> 
> J.P.


 

Amen Brother!!!!!!.

I come from the UK where they can't Shanghai enough people into the military to make up a girls volleyball team.  It always amazes me that this country, with all its reported lethargy and indifference, can field the military forces and expertise that it does.  That is something to be proud of and we thank you for it.

A couple of years ago I was down in Houston, staying in a hotel.  I went down to the bar in the hotel one night and there was a table of "squadies", army guys there.  I sent over a table of drinks to them just to show my appreciation and every one of them came over and thanked me personally.  I don't mean just a raised glass and a nod of the head, I mean they actually came over and shook my hand and thanked me.  Mothers of America, you are doing something right in raisinig your kids.  God bless this country, I love it.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

EastTexFrank said:


> Amen Brother!!!!!!.
> 
> I come from the UK where they can't Shanghai enough people into the military to make up a girls volleyball team. It always amazes me that this country, with all its reported lethargy and indifference, can field the military forces and expertise that it does. That is something to be proud of and we thank you for it.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was down in Houston, staying in a hotel. I went down to the bar in the hotel one night and there was a table of "squadies", army guys there. I sent over a table of drinks to them just to show my appreciation and every one of them came over and thanked me personally. I don't mean just a raised glass and a nod of the head, I mean they actually came over and shook my hand and thanked me. Mothers of America, you are doing something right in raisinig your kids. God bless this country, I love it.


 
Well said and done Frank!


----------



## fogtender

EastTexFrank said:


> Amen Brother!!!!!!.
> 
> I come from the UK where they can't Shanghai enough people into the military to make up a girls volleyball team. It always amazes me that this country, with all its reported lethargy and indifference, can field the military forces and expertise that it does. That is something to be proud of and we thank you for it.
> 
> A couple of years ago I was down in Houston, staying in a hotel. I went down to the bar in the hotel one night and there was a table of "squadies", army guys there. I sent over a table of drinks to them just to show my appreciation and every one of them came over and thanked me personally. I don't mean just a raised glass and a nod of the head, I mean they actually came over and shook my hand and thanked me. Mothers of America, you are doing something right in raisinig your kids. God bless this country, I love it.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Cityboy

Decided to bump this thread that BCZoom started a long time ago so our newer members, or folks who missed it can post their service & dates. 

I was in the USMC during the same time period as BC was, and I think we were at Parris Island at the same time in different battalions. Small world.

If you served, jump in and give a shout out. You never know who you may have crossed paths with here. 




*Semper Fi*


----------



## mtwaterguy

USMC  66-72. Camp Pendleton, DaNang, Phu-Bai, Hue City.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

I was in the Army and the Navy in 1942.... but it was a game. 
Battlefield 1942. Im in awe of what you folks will do and have done.


----------



## Doc

mtwaterguy said:


> USMC  66-72. Camp Pendleton, DaNang, Phu-Bai, Hue City.



My hat is off to you sir   You served in some of the worst places there were in Nam.
I recently watched "Apocalypse Now".  I had seen parts of it but never sat down and watched the entire movie because of the subject matter.  Much like the "We Are Marshall" movie I felt I knew the story to well and didn't want reminded of the details.     I served in Nam and got the combat pay and ribbon etc.  But I was floating around on a big boat (Ammo ship).  Totally different kind of service.  Fighting in the swamps and woods of Viet-nam would have been a nightmare.  

Welcome to FF mtwaterguy!!!!
Enjoy and post often.


----------



## RedRocker

mtwaterguy said:


> USMC  66-72. Camp Pendleton, DaNang, Phu-Bai, Hue City.



Buddy of mine was in Phu-Bai, Jack Wilson, ring a bell?


----------



## mtwaterguy

RedRocker said:


> Buddy of mine was in Phu-Bai, Jack Wilson, ring a bell?


 

Sorry, no.


----------



## American Woman

I'm in awe of all y'all.......Thank you!


----------



## Galvatron

I have never served in the forces but have many a friend that do and have.

little of topic but my country said a final farewell to one of our one troops today and wish to mention him and salute him.....so young but more man than many.



> A heroic teenage soldier killed in Afghanistan has been laid to rest with full military honours.
> Nathan Cuthbertson Funeral
> Colleagues carry the coffin
> 
> Private Nathan Cuthbertson died alongside two colleagues when a suicide bomber detonated an explosive device in Helmand Province on June 8.
> 
> The popular 19-year-old, from the 2nd Battalion the Parachute Regiment, was buried at Monkwearmouth Cemetery after a full military funeral at Sunderland Minster.
> 
> Around 850 people filled the church to pay their respects while hundreds more watched the service from a giant TV screen in the grounds.
> Advertisement
> 
> A seven-man colour party from the regiment carried the coffin, draped with a Union flag and Pte Cuthbertson's maroon beret, into the Minster.
> 
> A guard of honour formed of past and present members of the regiment lined up outside.
> 
> His parents Tom and Carla, and younger brothers Connan, 15, and Blaine, 14, said he was a hero who died doing the job he loved.
> 
> They said he "realised a childhood dream by following in his father's footsteps to join the Army".
> 
> 
> They added that he was "quick to make friends" which was evident at the service where his colleagues described him as a "mega bloke" with a good sense of humour, who was always first to volunteer for duties.
> 
> Addressing the service, Major Sam McGrath, from 2 Para, said: "He died doing his duty and doing his best for the people of Afghanistan.
> 
> "He understood the importance of his job and the threat he faced as he carried it out. He faced these risks every day with the courage and tenacity for two months of a man twice his age."
> 
> A firing volley took place at the burial with the gunners standing behind floral tributes.



Rest in peace and thank you sir.


----------



## Bobcat

Semi-annual bump.


----------



## Locutus

USAF 1961-1965  All over the place!


----------



## Barnyard Bob

U.S. Army, Korea 1950-51, Germany 1955-58, 1961-63, Viet Nam 1967-68, retired 1971.


----------



## Erik

Barnyard Bob said:


> U.S. Army, Korea 1950-51, Germany 1955-58, 1961-63, Viet Nam 1967-68, retired 1971.



That's a pretty rough tour!
congrats & thanks!


----------



## darroll

Nam 1968-1972. In and out of country. 261 Sig Co. 1st Sig. Brigade.

1st Signal Brigade installs, operates, and maintains (IOM) command, control, communications, computers, and information (C41) systems, in theater, in support of joint, combined and Army operations during armistice. On order, 1st Signal Brigade transitions to war to IOM C41 systems in support of reception, staging, onward movement and integration (RSOI) operations and execution of the CINCs theater campaign plans. On order, receives CONUS augmentation forces and becomes OPCON to 311th Theater Signal Command (TSC). 
Through years of growth, downsizing, restructuring of units, 1st Signal Brigade continues to accomplish its original mission: to originate, install, operate and maintain a complex tactical, strategic communication system. Since its inception in 1966, 1st Signal Brigade has provided vital communications support to allied forces throughout the Asian continent. Whether in the midst of combat or peacetime conditions, the brigade has maintained the electronic "nerve system" of the U.S. Army defense effort. The soldiers of 1st Signal Brigade work from the DMZ to the sea. Their efforts on the Republic of Korea peninsula keeps subscribers -- to include the Commander in Chief of Korea -- talking on and off the Pacific theater. They keep the CINC in direct contact with the White house if need be. These soldiers operate equipment on air, land and sea. The CINC Hawk team keeps communications going while the CINC is flying, and a member of the brigade often works on board the USS Blueridge off the Southern coast. 
The 1st Signal Brigade was activated on April 1, 1966, in the Republic of Vietnam. Its mission was one of the most complicated ever given to any signal unit in the history of warfare: to originate, install, operate, and maintain an incredible, complex communication system that fused tactical and strategic communications in Southeast Asia into a single, unified command. The creation of the brigade brought together three signal groups already in Southeast Asia along with other units into a single unified command, except those organic to field forces and divisions. 
The mission in Southeast Asia meant providing communications to forces scattered over more than 60,000 square miles of torrid jungle, mountain ranges and coastal lowland - much of which was under-populated and enemy-infested. One of the innovations that circumvented the difficult terrain and enemy situation was the introduction of an extensive, tropospheric scatter radio relay system, which provides numerous communications channels over distances of several hundred miles between sites. Other firsts include, first use of satellite communications in a combat zone and first use of automatic, digital message and data switches. 
At its peak, the brigade had more than 21,000 soldiers, with six signal groups, 22 signal battalions, and a large number of specialized communications agencies. This made it, at that time, the largest single brigade in the U.S. Army.


----------



## darroll

mtwaterguy said:


> USMC 66-72. Camp Pendleton, DaNang, Phu-Bai, Hue City.


 


Here is a memory for you. Phu Bai.


----------



## bczoom

Bump.

It's Veteran's Day.


----------



## lilnixon

USAF June, 1974 - June 1994


----------



## loboloco

US Army. 1980-2001.
Every godforsaken and unfriendly hellhole Uncle Sam could find.  And a few where folks were real friendly.  Got my second wife out of one of these places.


----------



## WVBill

US Navy 1970 - 1991

AOCS & Naval Flight Officer training, Pensacola Fl  '70 - '71
VAQ-130 Det 2 (EKA-3B)  USS Midway, Tonkin Gulf '73
VAQ-131 (EA-6B)  USS Ranger, '76
US EUCOM Headquarters, Stuttgart GE  '76-79
VAQ-135 (EA-6B)  USS Independence, Indian Ocean & Med '80-81
Pacific Missile Test Center, Pt Mugu CA  '81-85
CNO OpNav, Pentagon  '85 - 91


----------



## JEV

USAF '69-'73  
SSGT 
MAC HQ
TAC
Incirlik CDI, Andana, Turkey '70-'72


----------



## bczoom

WVBill said:


> VAQ-130 Det 2 (EKA-3B)  USS Midway, Tonkin Gulf '73
> VAQ-131 (EA-6B)  USS Ranger, '76
> VAQ-135 (EA-6B)  USS Independence, Indian Ocean & Med '80-81


Ahh, the wonderful EA-6B.  I used to work on the avionics.  You knew you were working on the good stuff when you had a guard at the front door of the avionics trailer.


----------



## joec

Well after trying to enlist at 17 yrs old, first in the Marines, then Navy followed by the Army and due to having one eye they wouldn't take me. Now I didn't register for the draft and two treasury agents came to my job and arrested me for not registering. They then took me straight the draft board where a women asked me to explain. I told her that I had tried to enlist at 17 (now 19) and had been turned down. Her next question was why and I told her I had only one eye. At that point she wanted 3 letters from 3 different doctors verifying that fact. I at this point removed my glass eye laying it on her desk and promptly discovered Treasury agents have no sense of humor. Well I complied and was then called 6 times to come down for the same physical though I was now registered 4F. On the 6 visit I was pulled out of the line as they always noticed I had one eye so never made it far. The last time they changed me from 4F to 1Y.

Now I did see combat in the 80's in another capacity, as a civilian contractor. I contracted out for body guard and courier work from late 79 to 84. I traveled through 93 countries including several times to Nicaragua and South Africa both places seeing action and wounded twice in Nicaragua. I have two sons that served, one a Navy Seal the other Army Ranger both served in Gulf War 1 as well as Panama, Grenada and god knows where the seal saw action. Both are now out of the service and doing well. I also have a grandson that just was discharged from the Army. He served as an MP in Iraq.


----------



## WVBill

joec said:


> Well after trying to enlist at 17 yrs old, first in the Marines, then Navy followed by the Army and due to having one eye they wouldn't take me. Now I didn't register for the draft and two treasury agents came to my job and arrested me for not registering. They then took me straight the draft board where a women asked me to explain. I told her that I had tried to enlist at 17 (now 19) and had been turned down. Her next question was why and I told her I had only one eye. At that point she wanted 3 letters from 3 different doctors verifying that fact. I at this point removed my glass eye laying it on her desk and promptly discovered Treasury agents have no sense of humor. Well I complied and was then called 6 times to come down for the same physical though I was now registered 4F. On the 6 visit I was pulled out of the line as they always noticed I had one eye so never made it far. The last time they changed me from 4F to 1Y.




Reminded me of the folk song "Alice's Restaurant" by Arlo Guthrie !!


----------



## JenKennings

Service Fleet - 1964 (Tender Duty)

Portsmouth Naval Prison - 1/65 - 6/66  (Bar Brawl in "Jerome's", Boston's "Combat Zone") , an SP died breaking it up - we All paid the price) 

Oiler duty - 6/66 - 2/68

Cable Layer (D.E.W. Line) 2 / 68 - 6 / 69


----------



## benz9

Canadian Forces Reserves,
21st Armoured Recon Regiment (R de Hull)
1987-2002 retired Warrant Officer.


----------



## rlk

I didn't do any hazardous duty like many of the ones who have posted so far.  I was stationed in USAREUR Headquarters in Heidelberg, Germany from 1964 - 1967, mainly driving a desk.  It was great duty, but sometimes I feel guilty that I had it so easy while many of you did not.

Bob


----------



## mtwaterguy

No reason to feel guilty. We were all stationed where it was felt we were needed most.


----------



## darroll

Don't feel guilty about anything.


----------



## mak2

Yea, we kept the sword sharp. 

 I went to work the day after the barracks were bombed in Lebanon.  My reinlistemnt contract sat on the corner of my CO's desk until he determined we were not going to war.  Had he called me I would have re uped, picked up E-5 and stayed for life, or until 2004.  Yea, dont feel guilty.  The more I learn about that time, the less I like about Rayguns.


----------



## Danang Sailor

rlk said:


> I didn't do any hazardous duty like many of the ones who have posted so far.  I was stationed in USAREUR Headquarters in Heidelberg, Germany from 1964 - 1967, mainly driving a desk.  It was great duty, but sometimes I feel guilty that I had it so easy while many of you did not.
> 
> Bob



Some fought with M16's, some with DD-214's and DD-1348's, but ALL served the country to the best of their ability.  Whatever your individual duty assignment, I am willing to make a large cash wager that some soldier out there somewhere is truly grateful that you were at that desk, even if he never learned your name, or you his.

*Stand Tall!!*  You served at a time when it was not generally appreciated; be Proud of the fact that you answered the call, instead of running to another country to hide.


----------



## rlk

Thanks for the positive feedback.



Danang Sailor said:


> *Stand Tall!!*  You served at a time when it was not generally appreciated; be Proud of the fact that you answered the call, instead of running to another country to hide.



Running to another country to avoid the draft was never an option.  Thankfully none of my friends felt that way either - I do not know anyone who ran to another country.

Bob


----------

